# Overseas Colleges/Seminaries



## natewood3 (Sep 3, 2008)

I might be asking a question that reveals my ignorance. Are there many Reformed or conservative colleges/seminaries overseas? I am not really asking about plays like Cambridge or Manchester or schools in Germany, but I am wondering more about places like Africa or Asia. I am just curious about colleges in countries where there is possible persecution or where it is at least frowned upon to be a Christian (not that it is not that way in the US!). I want to teach theology in an school setting, and I wondered about places outside the US.

Any info would be great!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2008)

In Scotland, HTC On-Line

In South Africa, John Wycliffe Theological College

I have friends who have studied at both & can vouch for them as being very good quality, Reformed, and accredited.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 3, 2008)

A friend of mine recommended a couple of schools in South Africa. I can't vouch for either personally, but they are both supposed to be from a Dutch Reformed tradition, they are dirt cheap compared to other schools, and some of the degrees can be completed completely distance.

Stellenbosch 

Potchefstroom


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> A friend of mine recommended a couple of schools in South Africa. I can't vouch for either personally, but they are both supposed to be from a Dutch Reformed tradition, they are dirt cheap compared to other schools, and some of the degrees can be completed completely distance.
> 
> Stellenbosch
> 
> Potchefstroom



Potchefstroom is now a campus of North West University & they are the accredited partner of several theological schools, including John Wycliffe & this school from England http://www.gschooltheol.com/history/index.htm


----------



## McPatrickClan (Sep 4, 2008)

I know that a lot of churches in the tougher areas start their own "schools." For example, there are surely some formal training classes organized somewhere in China. I do know of formal church planting training that goes on in the Middle East, though it almost all totally underground.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Sep 5, 2008)

The African Bible College in Uganda is where O Palmer Robertson teaches.
In South Africa there is Dumisani Theological Institute. 
The Free Church College in Edinburgh, Scotland.
There are seminaries in South Korea, but I forget names.


----------



## natewood3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Are the professors at these schools paid much at all?


----------



## Archlute (Sep 5, 2008)

natewood3 said:


> Are the professors at these schools paid much at all?



Heh, heh. 

In the same spirit by which I would speak to a man who would begin his quest for the pastorate by asking that question, I would say to you that - "You should probably be considering a different line of work."

Finances are something that we must live with, but they are not the life of our calling!


----------



## natewood3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Adam,

I figured it was obvious that I was not asking if I could become rich by being a professor at an overseas college/seminary! Professors in seminaries and private colleges here do not make that much, so i definitely would not expect colleges/seminaries overseas to pay much. 

As far as I understand, pastors seem to be making more than professors where I am at right now...My point in asking about income is simply out of curiosity as to whether a family can live somewhere like that and actually live on that income...I have no problem being broke. I have been broke since I moved out of my parents house. That is not the issue. I DO have to be able to make enough to support my family, don't you think?


----------



## Archlute (Sep 5, 2008)

You do indeed need to consider the basics of your family's care, I was mostly giving you a playful jab for how the question came off sounding. I had assumed that your motives were proper, and your question sincere.


----------



## natewood3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Adam,

I realized the question may have sounded like I was just interested in how much I could make being a professor...I realized when I felt like I would do some kind of full-time ministry that I would be broke the rest of my life! I apologize if I came off as defensive. That was not my intention. 

I would love to teach theology, and I am just sort of interested about teaching overseas somewhere...I figure they need more professors in certain areas overseas than they do in the US.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 6, 2008)

I am most certain that there is a need for good theology profs overseas. I don't have any more hard info for you than what has been posted, that is, unless you'd like for me to confirm for you by way of personal experience the very real possibility of being broke in the full-time ministry!!!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 6, 2008)

I know of Mikanyo (sp?) Theological College in South Africa as well. The Heritage Reformed Churches have 2 full time professors there: Dr. Arthur Miskin and Dr. Brian DeVries. I know both of these men personally and would attest to their godliness and the fact that they are paid little. 

They are always open to men 'coming over and helping' if you are interested. My congregation has sent a few young people to help on occassion and they are very good about being interdenominational (in a Reformed way).


----------

